
Coursera’s transition to a new technology platform - sptmbr
http://coursera.tumblr.com/post/145882467032/courseras-transition-to-a-new-technology-platform
======
wtf_is_frp
"There are a _FEW DOZEN_ courses on the old platform that will not migrate to
the new platform."

